# Damnit I need some serious help



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dont know what the hell is going on with him-i just went to feed him and noticed he has a bunch of white spots starting to form-Almost looks like a heater burn-But where this is showing up it is not possible that it could be a heater burn-But looks just damn like it-Water params are perfect as always-Nothing has been switched up in his tank-It a standard 30 gal-running an emp 400 and a magnum 350 cannister-So fitration not's the problem-No unteaten food ever left in the tank-I watch him eat it all everytime-I will try to get pics-but i only have my old camera with me today-Should have them uploaded tomarrow-Only fed frozen shrimp-Talapia(sp)-And Cod-

THIS IS ONE FISH I DONT WANT TO DIE-IWILL DO WHATEVERPOSSIBLE TO SAVE HIM-SO HELP ME FIGURE THIS OUT PLEASE-


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

sounds like itch to me could be wrong tho


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> sounds like itch to me could be wrong tho


Say what sir? Itch-he isn't rubbing or flashing on ne thing at all-Just sits there calmly-The spots i amconcerned about are about the same of a pencil eraser#2 that is


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i have no idea then


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> i have no idea then


Thanks NeXuS


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

possibly something fungal. to the usual Mele/pima treatment see if it helps


----------



## IVIorgan2 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think he meant Ich or white spot technically termed Ichthyophthirius multifilis. If your fish does have ich then i would suggest:

Raise water temperature
Medicate for 10-14 days
Reduce medication when treating scaleless fish
Discontinue carbon filtration during treatment
Perform water changes between treatments

Medications: Malachite green, methylene blue, quinine hydrochloride, and mepracrine hydrochloride are all effective also prazi-pro

But it might not be Ich


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> I think he meant Ich or white spot technically termed Ichthyophthirius multifilis. If your fish does have ich then i would suggest:
> 
> Raise water temperature
> Medicate for 10-14 days
> ...


Nah not ich at all-I've delt with that before too-Thanks too my lfs-It more a less looks like multiple little heaters burns all around his body located in different places-


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Post up some pics AK, hate to be guessing and wind up killing your fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Post up some pics AK, hate to be guessing and wind up killing your fish.


Look for them tomarrow sir-Please!!!! I dont have my cords with me today to beable to upload right now-

Can't get ne good pics-But I got some where you will beable to see them at least-Also got a very short vid-I should have them up tomarrow-thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not the best pics by ne means-He wouldn't stay still for me-Can't or wont let me upload the vid either-Dont know why-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Spoiler



Back to the top


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

What I wanna know is. Is he eating and acting normal?


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

If you don't mind.... What are you feeding him?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sangre_Roja said:


> If you don't mind.... What are you feeding him?


Talapia(sp) or whatever it's called-Cod-and frozen shrimp-


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Did you hit it with mele and pima fix? If not stop waiting and start at least that basic treatment untill or if you figure out exactly what it is to treat that specifically.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

it does looks similar to heater burn. IMO thats going to be a fungal infection, since he is eating he should have a good chance of pulling through. if the job you did on your Rhom is anything to go by 
then your mac is in pretty good hands. salt and melafix? good luck bro.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Did you hit it with mele and pima fix? If not stop waiting and start at least that basic treatment untill or if you figure out exactly what it is to treat that specifically.


exactly what I was thinking, its better to be safe than sorry. at the same time it does look like heater burn. but what do I know none of my P's have gotten sick or needed med.



Spoiler



good luck I hope he ends up OK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Did you hit it with mele and pima fix? If not stop waiting and start at least that basic treatment untill or if you figure out exactly what it is to treat that specifically.


Not yet man-I can not get out to there until this saturday at the earliest right now-I might take two hours off work tomarrow to go and med him though-I just want some opinions-


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I agree on the looking like heater burn.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

odyssey said:


> I agree on the looking like heater burn.


I agree as well-But the part that is throwing me off is where is little horn is-He has the same marking's thier as well-And there is no way possible that he could get a heater burn there-If so he is sleeping in an awfully wierd position


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Dave-O! I'm doing a water change right now, I can bring down some salt or Mela-fix. Don't have any Pima, can grab some on the way though if we're out. Remember though too that the whole reason this guy is called horny is because of a heater burn. Can we maybe position the heater behind something to where he doesn't have access to it??? let me know!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Dave-O! I'm doing a water change right now, I can bring down some salt or Mela-fix. Don't have any Pima, can grab some on the way though if we're out. Remember though too that the whole reason this guy is called horny is because of a heater burn. Can we maybe position the heater behind something to where he doesn't have access to it??? let me know!


I can gurantee man this is no heater burn-although it resembles one-I will move them though saturday-I dont need you to bring ne thing down man-Thanks though-I just need the time to go and med him-I ight take the time tomarrow depending on what kind of day we are haveing-if not I guess he will have to wait-I got all the meds I need though-I'm going to break down the tank saturday as well-It needs to be redone ne how-This just saddens me man-You know how I feel about this piranha-He is non replaceable in my eyes-


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thats fungus man... maroxy will have him in good shape within a week.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Thats fungus man... maroxy will have him in good shape within a week.


Thanks Sir-I will get right on this then-









And this would be caused by what sir-I have excellent filtration on this tank for a darn 30 gal-
2-20 to 25% water changes weekly-
Only fed prepared foods


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thats fungus man... maroxy will have him in good shape within a week.


Thanks Sir-I will get right on this then-









And this would be caused by what sir-I have excellent filtration on this tank for a darn 30 gal-
2-20 to 25% water changes weekly-
Only fed prepared foods
[/quote]

Maybe he had an injury that looked like it was healing but then got infected. Who knows ??? This is what boggles me to where i've had healthy fish, water taken care of, and nothing but the best of food, and then sh*t happens. Whats good about maroxy is it won't affect your bio filter. Just dose as per instructions. Very important because it is an oxidizer.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Thats fungus man... maroxy will have him in good shape within a week.


Thanks Sir-I will get right on this then-









And this would be caused by what sir-I have excellent filtration on this tank for a darn 30 gal-
2-20 to 25% water changes weekly-
Only fed prepared foods
[/quote]

Maybe he had an injury that looked like it was healing but then got infected. Who knows ??? This is what boggles me to where i've had healthy fish, water taken care of, and nothing but the best of food, and then sh*t happens. Whats good about maroxy is it won't affect your bio filter. Just dose as per instructions. Very important because it is an oxidizer.
[/quote]

Then this is what caused my problem then huh-I had some parents who brought thier kids into my shop-Thats lets just say were not raised well and were tormenting the hell out of him-causeing him to thrash about the tank running into multiple objects-causeing some scrapeing wounds from the driftwood and such-This is what has gotten infected then-I ended up haveing to kick them out of my shop for this too-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Jerry for the recomendation-It helped him tremendously sir-I will try to get some decent updated shots of him soon-Thanks again man-


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Awesome AK, That great to here.


----------

